# Mozilla Profil unter Firefox?



## HPB (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe bis vor kurzem Mozilla verwendet. Jetzt habe ich mein System neu installiert und mir reicht Firefox aus. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich aus dem Backup meines alten Systems mein Mozilla Profil in Firefox laden kann?

Danke im Voraus,

Gruß,

PETER


----------



## Norbert Eder (13. Oktober 2004)

Im Prinzip wirst ohnehin nur die Bookmarks brauchen oder? Die müssten im gesicherten Profileordner liegen und sind ins neue Profil zu kopieren. bookmark.html that is.


----------

